# When to take supplements...



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Mazv - with my supplements, some say to take before food. Does this mean immediately before food - as this doesn't seem much different to taking them with food?  

Thanks, Spin


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Spin,

Usually 'before food' means just before a meal. Some medicines need the presence of food to help them absorb better (if you take them just before the tablets will have already started to break down so the mineral/vitamin will be ready available to absorb as soon as the food hits your stomach). Conversly some work better on an empty stomach but usually the label will say take an hour before food (or words to that effect). If it just says take before then just take before one of your main meals in the day.

All the best  
Maz x


----------



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you...


----------

